# 3-6kg rod



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Off topic but I'm looking at getting a new light beach rod - 3-6kg and around 9ft. Any ideas?
Col.


----------



## Oddrod (Sep 27, 2009)

The only one I can think of that comes close is the Snyder HHGT 126. It's a bit longer than you want at 10'6" but the line class is about right at 3-5kilo, it's a 2 piece. Check out the Mo's Tackle site http://www.motackle.com.au/ . I only did a quick search through their catalogue and there are a couple that might fit the bill but they're low winch mounts for Alvey reels.


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wilson make a Live Fibre Trophy in 9' which should be very close to that line class range. Should set you back about $160 and comes in one or two piece. I just bought one at 10'6" and she's a beauty...


----------



## plankton (Oct 30, 2010)

Shimano Dynamix Estuary rod from Ray and Annes (in Adelaide, but they ship). I've got one and it's a great light beach rod for whiting and salmon and even for throwing squid jags, plus the price is hard to beat.

http://www.rayannes.com.au/daiwa-shiman ... ries-rods/


----------

